# Overhead console, how to remove???



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone taken one off? I do have a sun roof? I need to take it down and see how much space is in there. It is where the lights and OnStar mic is located. 
Any ideas or things to watch?
Thanks guys...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't, but I'm very interested to know. I haven't had time to play with this, but I've thought about putting a Homelink up there.


----------

